
PHPBack – Open-Source Feedback System - nikolay
http://www.phpback.org/
======
sarciszewski
[https://github.com/ivandiazwm/phpback/blob/master/system/lib...](https://github.com/ivandiazwm/phpback/blob/master/system/libraries/Encrypt.php)

This appears to be built on CodeIgntier 2.1.x.

[http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/532384](http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/532384)

[https://scott.arciszewski.me/research/view/php-framework-
tim...](https://scott.arciszewski.me/research/view/php-framework-timing-
attacks-object-injection)

Opened an issue:
[https://github.com/ivandiazwm/phpback/issues/2](https://github.com/ivandiazwm/phpback/issues/2)

------
nacs
Attempting to register on the site's feedback site gives this error:

[http://i.imgur.com/7nnLyaC.png](http://i.imgur.com/7nnLyaC.png)

(May want to disable error output in the HTML also)

------
koberstein
"PHPBack is feedback a web application that you can easily implement into your
website."

this sentence did not make sense to me.

~~~
nikolay
The project is led by a non-native English speaker. Maybe he meant to write:
_PHPBack is a feedback web application that you can easily implement on your
website._

